# 942 & Ota



## druaga (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm a newer Dish cubscriber and had some initial problems with my 942 - had to send it back and last week got a new one. My OTA digital channels on my old 942 showed guide information without a problem. However, there are 2 channels that are not showing guide information - they just show Digital Service. (Channel 2 KTVI-Fox & Channel 9 - KETC PBS - St. Louis area). I did a reboot - that didn't work - tried deleting the locals and readding them - that didn't work. Then I ran a Check Switch after which it reloaded the guide information - however, that also did not work. Any other ideas?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

druaga said:


> I'm a newer Dish cubscriber and had some initial problems with my 942 - had to send it back and last week got a new one. My OTA digital channels on my old 942 showed guide information without a problem. However, there are 2 channels that are not showing guide information - they just show Digital Service. (Channel 2 KTVI-Fox & Channel 9 - KETC PBS - St. Louis area). I did a reboot - that didn't work - tried deleting the locals and readding them - that didn't work. Then I ran a Check Switch after which it reloaded the guide information - however, that also did not work. Any other ideas?


How long have you had this receiver up and running? I've been told in the past from Dish it can take a day or 2 for all the guide data to populate. (never actually had it take that long, but been told that.)


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the same problem but I just got 942 yesterday. The same thing is happening for satellite local channels also not just OTA.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, it takes some time to fully populate the guide data. Sometimes up to two days (this is rare, but I have seen it happen).


----------



## druaga (Feb 12, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> How long have you had this receiver up and running? I've been told in the past from Dish it can take a day or 2 for all the guide data to populate. (never actually had it take that long, but been told that.)


I've had it up over a week. I'm not having a problem with the -00 channels from Dish, just the -01 digital channels.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

druaga said:


> I've had it up over a week. I'm not having a problem with the -00 channels from Dish, just the -01 digital channels.


From Dish? Are you talking about the OTA locals? If so, you will only get guide data on the -00 channels. The subchannels don't have info - they will always say Digital Service or something like that.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I believe the original poster is saying that their local sat channels -00 have guide info. But their digital OTA locals -01 do not have guide info. My question is does anyone else live it that area have guide info for those two channels? 

Jon


----------



## druaga (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, I'm getting guide information for all my channels EXCEPT FOX-2 DIGITAL and PBS-9. The satellite guide information shows up fine - these are all the -00 channels. The OTA digital which map to -01 all have guide information except channel 2 (FOX) and channel 9 (PBS). I have a buddy who has a 942 and he said that he doesn't get guide infomation for channel 9 either - but he does get it for channel 2.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

what is your signal strength on dig 2?


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

All of our dish locals were gone today (the -0) ... but our OTA channels were fine. So its definatly got to be some crappy software release or something ... typical for Dish.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I disagree bunkers,

Look at the absence of posting in this 942 forum lately....its because the 942 is working very well for the majority of us. the last software update for the 942 was over two weeks ago, hardly a software problem if it shows up this long after an update. 

It is likely a temporary guide glitch that should be taken care of shortly. Actually it sounds like you need a reboot. I would pull your power cord for a few seconds and then plug it back in. I bet that will solve your issue.

Believe it or not, dish actually cares about us users and does not appreciate statements like yours.

Jon


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

j5races said:


> Look at the absence of posting in this 942 forum lately....its because the 942 is working very well for the majority of us. the last software update for the 942 was over two weeks ago,...
> Jon


Yeah, this forum has actually become quite dull. Not much left to talk about.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't disagree that the 942 has been pretty troublefree lately. It has ... but that said, Dish has a track record of screwing it up eventually ... maybe that'll change now that they are doing more leasing and less selling of equipment. (i.e. maybe they won't need to sabotage the old software to get you to buy new gear ... which it sometimes "seemed" like they were doing)

But COME ON ... get off your defense of Dish! .... I still love the service, but their track record on software releases is abismal. Its really comes down to moving so fast that they don't really test enough. If I summed it up as "bleeding edge" ... I wouldn't be far off. I like the bleeding edge with DVRs ... but it comes at a cost.

Yeah, the reboot fixes most things ... by why should I have to reboot? Reliable gear doesn't require a reboot any more than your toaster or car does.

That said, I wouldn' trade it for anything else out there ... but gimme a break on the "you sound like you need an attitude adustment" crapola.

I'm not a whiner ... but losing the locals for a week+ is a glitch and it's not something I'll gloss over because everything else is so cool.

I run my unit on a UPS and in a really tight cabinet, so rebooting isn't as easy as it used to be. Can I do the reboot from the menu somewhere instead?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Bunkers, no there is no way to reboot the 942 from the menu. The only way is to pull the plug, or hold down the power switch (under the plastic cover on the front) for about 10 seconds.

The 942, like some other dish boxes, reboots every night. Are you leaving your 942 on all night?


Jon


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

bunkers said:


> That said, I wouldn' trade it for anything else out there ... but gimme a break on the "you sound like you need an attitude adustment" crapola.
> 
> I'm not a whiner ... but losing the locals for a week+ is a glitch and it's not something I'll gloss over because everything else is so cool.
> 
> I run my unit on a UPS and in a really tight cabinet, so rebooting isn't as easy as it used to be. Can I do the reboot from the menu somewhere instead?


bunkers, I dont think Jon meant you needed a attitude adjustment, more along the lines that they have come a long way with the 942. And that most of that can be contributed to positive feedback posted in the forum. Some of which you yourself may have been part of. But I think what Jon is saying is to keep posting feedback like yours, but just say it in a way that makes them sit and take notice.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

Jeff, well put. ;-) Point well taken.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

I leave the 942 on 24x7 ... is that my problem?

I don't have a smart card in my 942 also ... is that normal?
I used to pull the card on my 508 and that always worked wonders ...
but there were also some other problems than only a "power cord" reboot
could fix.

I've got the 942 hooked up to its own UPS ... and that way the wife gets her shows no matter what, plus I like the protection of a UPS for the unit considering I live in a new neighborhood ... and there are lots of tractors digging and hence the possibility of hitting the power on occasion.

So bottom line, do I need to power off the UPS to fix my 942?

Like I said, it wouldn't be a big deal, but my access into my AV rack is limited because everything is packed into a really tight space ...


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

As Jon said, it couldn't hurt things to try.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

On most Dish receivers, you can press and hold the power button on the front of the receiver for 5 or 6 seconds and that will do a soft-reboot.


----------



## mikeshlz (Mar 7, 2006)

bunkers said:


> All of our dish locals were gone today (the -0) ... but our OTA channels were fine. So its definatly got to be some crappy software release or something ... typical for Dish.


I had alot of trouble today. Possibly weather related; but my "switch" was out and one of the sat's wasn't being received. I like this equipment better than my DTV, but I do think the software has a number of glitches in it; and I hope patches are forthcoming.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mikeshlz said:


> I had alot of trouble today. Possibly weather related; but my "switch" was out and one of the sat's wasn't being received. I like this equipment better than my DTV, but I do think the software has a number of glitches in it; and I hope patches are forthcoming.


Did you try running a check switch? I've seen my connections go flakey a few times over the last year and I can recover it by running a check switch.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes I'm sure their hard at work on the software for the 942 with their top people considering it's now antiquated equipment. This is one of my biggest concerns about the 942, hardware is only as good as the software that runs it.

Rob, love that Firefox logo.


___________________

942
2x 510's
2x 4700's
3x 3700's
etc, etc, etc
5th dish 3/8/06
Sony 34" XBR
Dish© 9+yrs


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ken310 said:


> Rob, love that Firefox logo.


Thanks, though I can't take credit for creating it. I found it somewhere, can't remember where now though.


----------



## mikeshlz (Mar 7, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Did you try running a check switch? I've seen my connections go flakey a few times over the last year and I can recover it by running a check switch.


Check switch succeeded this morning with a clear sky. It failed three times last night on 110, during a rainstorm...


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> I disagree bunkers,
> 
> Look at the absence of posting in this 942 forum lately....its because the 942 is working very well for the majority of us. the last software update for the 942 was over two weeks ago, hardly a software problem if it shows up this long after an update.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it's working well for most. Apparently, I am in the minority. I've got missing OTA guide info for one of my channels and have complained about it for months without any resolution...


----------

